# Weekend car



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Hi
looking for suggestions for a weekend/high day car, wont be used as daily driver, budget approx £10k, any ideas?, thanks in advance


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Boxster S


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

02 reg fiat punto and pocket the £9,999


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

A.B said:


> 02 reg fiat punto and pocket the £9,999


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Caterham. 

Keep it good and it will hold every penny of its value.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Skyline gtr

Nissan s15


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Kerr said:


> A Caterham.
> 
> Keep it good and it will hold every penny of its value.


Have to agree


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Depends if you want to spend the whole £10k on a car and just drive it or buy a classic for £5 -6K and spend the rest on restoring/rebuilding it.

I went for the latter option and haven't looked back (although it was sub £1000 when I got it) always get a buzz driving it and it led me into detailing. I've spent many a happy weekend at shows/meets and sourcing repacement parts and fitting them can be trying sometimes but always worth it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

E46 M3
Lotus esprit
Lotus elise

Some sort of modern classic imo


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

Boxster S 
great handling
fast enough
great value for money and wont lose alot in value


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

Honda S2000 - all 9000rpm of it...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Boxster with the head. 911 with the heart!

Merc CL/SL 55/500 or Maserati 3200 if you want a bit of a cruiser/bruiser
TVR Chimera
Lotus Elise


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah s2k is also a good shout

**** owning a boxster though

Hate them with a passion


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say Boxster. I plan on selling my TT this summer as I have now got a company car and could do with one less piece of depreciating metal. Then hopefully spend the winter searching for a good Boxster around 5k to have all fixed up and ready for the summer.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

For your budget a nice E46 M3.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag XKR soft top.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice shopping trip this one, window shopping that is for me.

Audi s6/s4/s3
Old Bentley
Mazda mx5 rx8
Lotus elise
Mb 500sl or any sl, slk
Honda s2000
Nissan 350z, skyline
Subaru impreza
Maserati 3200
Tvr chimaera
VW phaeton/ scirocco/ golf r32

Makes a nice short list that. Depends what you want. I'd be struggling with that lot, quite like exclusivity, quite like performance, bit of a tight git too.

Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## BruceyBonus (Mar 19, 2014)

Nissan 350Z would be my choice - a lot of car for the money.
Can't go go wrong with a Boxster S for driving fun either :thumb:

Bruce


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Another vote for a Caterham - one of the most fun cars you will ever own. The Ford Duratech engine ones are amazing, but your budget will also get you a low mileage one with the high torque Rover 1.8 K series engine, with thousands left to spend on tyres & track days. Just make sure you replace the head gasket with the new modified one, will be bullet-proof afterwards.

If you want something more practical, then look for a decent TVR Tuscan or Chimera.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

some of the suggestions are good, some mental - £10k wouldnt even cover the running costs on some of those cars


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

BMW Z4 3.0 Si coupe with the facelift 265bhp N52 engine - without a doubt my all time favourite car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mike13098 said:


> some of the suggestions are good, some mental - £10k wouldnt even cover the running costs on some of those cars


That's often the problem of buying older cars that have depreciated a lot. They still come with bills to suit the original price tag.

Some outrageous bills for some of those cars.

That's why the Caterham is a better idea. As well as being a hoot to drive, mechanicals are all pretty basic and relatively cheap.

I really don't see the point of buying a normal hatch or saloon to keep as a weekend car. They should be something that is compromised and not an every day car. They should also be fun.


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

G60 golf, g40 polo? Both cool and supercharged. Will leave cash spare for inevitable charger rebuilds they are money pits though.(i own a g40). 

What about an old triumph stag etc


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Phase 1 clio v6. If it's had its belt done should be cheap to run, shouldn't loose any money and is unusual compared to most hatchbacks iv seen.


----------



## Stu_2424 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a 350z for a weekend toy and love it.

Great to drive and gets plenty of attention


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

If you don't want hight bill in the long run then stay clear of imports like Skylines, Evos and things. Parts are a joke.

A 350Z would be a great buy. A lovely drivers car, not terrible to run and parts are available.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Bmw Alpina B10 V8 S - if you can find one.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Z4 3.0 great car loads of fun


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Might be worth a look? http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../dn158eg/radius/1500/make/BMW/page/1/usedcars


----------



## VXRSi (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to throw another one in the mix... Vauxhall VX220 either NA or Turbo. Personally I think they look stunning, particularly with the 5 spoke wheels of the NA model and as a bonus they're cheaper to run than an Elise.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

As a weekend/dry day toy that won't lose money, the Caterham suggestions are excellent. Along those lines I can also highly recommend a Westfield, a car which has never failed to put a smile on my face in the 3 years since I built it and at £90 for insurance its stupidly cheap to run. If you already have a "normal" car, you NEED to own a car like a Westfield/Caterham at some point in your life, they are epic fun.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

a Mazda Miata


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Elise S1
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...us-elise-elise-1998/2247332?isexperiment=true

350Z
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-owner-fully-loaded/2232934?isexperiment=true

VX220
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-car-with-low-miles/1994305?isexperiment=true


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking at other people's suggestions 350Z or S2000 makes sense to me


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Saab 900 T16s vert


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

MK4 golf R32 would be my choice...V6 soundtrack on a sunny sunday drive. decent examples are becoming harder to find.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Focus RS MK1..............


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

WHAT HE SAID:
Saab 900 T16s vert :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

A Reliant Rialto


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you decided yet or got a shortlist ?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

dabhand said:


> Have you decided yet or got a shortlist ?


All he needs to do is pick my sugestion :lol::lol:


----------



## OCD clean (Mar 27, 2014)

i would go for a black m3 easily pick up a nice 2006 one for 10k. 
sort out the paint so its perfect and hide it away in the garage


----------



## tiggsy (Apr 26, 2007)

Like others on here Boxster or Boxster S, good fun and they polish up well.


----------



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

Depends on what you want the car for and the type of car you like. Elise and caterham types aren't very good for cruising around!

Track = Caterham / Westfield
Fast Road & Track = Elise
Fast road / GT = M3 / S4 / 350z
Practical = RS4 / RS6
Roadster = Boxster / S2000 / Z4


----------

